# Mexico denounces fence bill



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews....=rss&rpc=22

Mexico urges Bush to veto U.S. border fence bill

i can't find the article i read a couple days ago where the mexican president had the balls to compare it to the berlin wall. in this article, the mexican government says that a fence would make the border with mexico less secure. they also say that we should be trying to find economic solutions to this problem. my question, how much money do we need to give them to make mexicans want to stay in mexico. i mean, most illegals say that they love america but if they really do should they not be commited to observing our immigration laws instead of taking what they want? they say that they're not criminals but they willfully break our laws in record numbers. doesn't make sense to me. there's no mexican counterpart to the minutemen.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I hate dem bastards, call me racist or whatever but F mexico and their people


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thats going in my sig


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> I hate dem bastards, call me racist or whatever but F mexico and their people


i just don't see why we're the bad guys because we want to secure our borders. i've got no problem with people who move here LEGALLY and want to contribute. but the idea that we owe the world a place here simply because they exist is insane. what other country allows anyone to simply walk across their borders without submitting to customs and naturalization laws? we do this after giving them God knows how much money every year and we're STILL the bad guys? makes no sense to me.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

If Bush veto's the bill I'm going to be pissed.


thebluyak said:


> I hate dem bastards, call me racist or whatever but F mexico and their people


That is racist by definition, its not really a matter of opinion....anyway I completely agree with mdrs.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Rico, I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

The stupid mexican president is a stupid f*ck. I say build two walls and shoot anyone who gets caught between them.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

for real


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

I wonder why mexico would want bush to veto the fence bill? maybe cuz it may stop them from coming here.

and before any person does say that "if it was not for mexicans, who would sell the oranges." i will say jewel and dominicks or aldi. the grocery stores.

how many illegal immigrants fought in all the wars of America?
how much taxes per year does a illegal mexican pay?

thats how many should be allowed to enter the country


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i just thought it'd be nice to post something that everyone could actually agree on.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

not only that but im tired of having to drive through the mexican ghetto. They are turning US into the new mexico (not our New Mexico but yeah you get it) They are bringing poverty to our country and with that comes violence and crime and their little mexican jose gangs. I dispise them and their culture. I cant stand that I cant go an entire day without hearing their horrible butchered version of a good language (real spanish, like spain and portugoal) not the hood version of it

And the next time one of them whistles at my gf I will grab them by their dirty ass neck and choke them with their wifebeater and make them wish they had an ounce of decency in their bodies (ironic isnt it after what I just said







)


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Because a lot of the illegals send money back to Mexico...but, still, legality is the question...and they're advocating us allowing their citizens to engage in illegal activities.

mdrs, great post for the fact that we can mostly all agree on our views! The only thing that would get less dissent would be a post that said "Piranhas are cool fishes!"


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah atleast people arnt fighting over this one like ummm EVERY SINGLE political thread EVER


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I think we should close the border for a long time. especiall with all these foreign asses that are trying to blow sh*t up. It doesnt take a smart person to see where it is the easiest to get into the country.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hitler said:


> I think we should close the border for a long time. especiall with all these foreign asses that are trying to blow sh*t up. It doesnt take a smart person to see where it is the easiest to get into the country.


No it doesnt take a smart person to realize it. And I have been very very dissapointed with the senate and house and president for not passing bills along time ago. This is coming from a republican who supported Bush in the very beginning. (that is not up for debate k thx) and unfortently its come down to you can A. stay in america and face the flock of illegals, terroism and the rest of that bullshit or B. move to another country. I plan on moving as soon as I finish undergrad im going to apply to alot of vet schools in Canada and see where it goes from there.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

wall=less illegals crossing=less money propping up the mexican gov't=angry vicente fox


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> I think we should close the border for a long time. especiall with all these foreign asses that are trying to blow sh*t up. It doesnt take a smart person to see where it is the easiest to get into the country.


No it doesnt take a smart person to realize it. And I have been very very dissapointed with the senate and house and president for not passing bills along time ago. This is coming from a republican who supported Bush in the very beginning. (that is not up for debate k thx) and unfortently its come down to you can A. stay in america and face the flock of illegals, terroism and the rest of that bullshit or B. move to another country. I plan on moving as soon as I finish undergrad im going to apply to alot of vet schools in Canada and see where it goes from there.
[/quote]

i'd rather live under a representative republic than a socialist government any day. have fun in canada, though.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

do you not like canada? its a beautiful place, little cold but hell so is colorado where I wanted to live ealier


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i think they should enact a harsh punishment for being an illegal immigrant, or employing them, such as punishable by death, maybe amputation... not because i agree with killing people that havent commited a violent crime (typically only a matter of time before it happens but) because if they made an example of 2 or 3 or 20 of the "worst", it scare the sh*t outa them, and they would apply for citizenship, and pay taxes and all that good stuff just like we are required to OR GO HOME... even if that means i have to pay 10x as much for vegetables and anything else they are being ILLEGALLY paid to make, harvest etc... atleast make it a chalence to ride for free, seriously


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Fine f*ck this sh*t cause I get warnings for saying what everyone else thinks


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Build the wall, employ Americans using border enforcement. 'Problem is border enforcement does hurt the profit and cheap labour for big business. And big buisness is directly tied into the American government and election process through donations and other means.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

LOL it will never get built.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> LOL it will never get built.


Needless to say (going to say anyway) I don't care as I will be out of the US within 6 to 10 years (retired, and yes retired during my early to mid 30s) and will be a legal immigrate to some European or Asian country. Oh hell I might even consider Canada.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> they also say that we should be trying to find economic solutions to this problem. my question, how much money do we need to give them to make mexicans want to stay in mexico


I didn't read everyone's view, but this one had something that caught my eyes.

We as American citizens and taxpayers are not responsible for Mexico's economy. That is Mexico's problem. Perhaps if they rid themselves of the corruption, drugs and money laundering their lives would be different. Build the fence but make it high enough to keep the Mexican President out.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Hell yeah user, Im moving to canada asap when i get done with undergrad or grad/vet. Me and my fiancee are relocating


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> Fine f*ck this sh*t cause I get warnings for saying what everyone else thinks


you can think that your boss is a poo stabber and likes big australian men, but saying it to him wouldn't exactly be the smartest or correct thing to do, would it? if you want to voice your racist opinion then open up your own blog. don't spew that sh*t here.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

fattykins said:


> Fine f*ck this sh*t cause I get warnings for saying what everyone else thinks


you can think that your boss is a poo stabber and likes big australian men, but saying it to him wouldn't exactly be the smartest or correct thing to do, would it? if you want to voice your racist opinion then open up your own blog. don't spew that sh*t here.
[/quote]

I said fine, I took down what I wrote because it would "offend" some people here. Well the fact they the illegals dont care about our laws our values or even our language offends me. This thread was started about mexico and the illegals, no one derailed it

And BTW thats not racist. If a bunch of french people came over and di the same thing the outcome would be no different. I dont hate them cause of the color of the skin but the lack of morals or any kind of values the majority of the population has shown to lack. I like some of them, the responsible hard working people who get work done are A OK in my book and everyone elses.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

derailing a thread has nothing to do with blatant racism and disrespect. but thank you for taking down your posts.

p.s. saying that their language is a bastardized version of spanish and that real spanish language only comes from portugal or spain is pretty racist. not to mention you saying quite plainly, "i hate their country and their people." or maybe your view of what racism really is is a little distorted.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

fattykins said:


> derailing a thread has nothing to do with blatant racism and disrespect. but thank you for taking down your posts.


only cause you asked so nicely and I think your GF is nice too is why I took them down.









Fine its past us end of discussion


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I love the hypocritical "free speech only if it doesn't offend" that people have learnt to love.

It makes my balls tingle.









Free speech that has a limitation isn't free speech.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

If it's any consolation to Vincente Fox, Bush doesn't want the wall to go up either. American corpoartions are making record profits on the exploited labor of illegal immigrants and that makes Bush and his friends very happy.

Bush is just going through the motions of beginning impotent solutions to the immigration problem because people are screaming that America is being over-run by illegal immigrants. America is being permanently warped under the weight of 12 million illegal Latin American immigrants.

If it was really a priority, the American miltary could seal off the border tomorrow, but it's not.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

User said:


> I love the hypocritical "free speech only if it doesn't offend" that people have learnt to love.
> 
> It makes my balls tingle.
> 
> ...


Freedom of speech does not allow for racial slurs or hate speech. 
I'm quite dissapointed that thebluyak has racial tendancies. his statement went beyond illegals. It included ALL of mexico and all of her peoples. that has nothing to do with immigration.

Its sad that this is the mentality of alot of members on this board. I'm saddened that so many have shown themselves to be worthless bigots. And they actually feel that their opinion is one of value? Sad sad people. 
Dosen't matter tho. give it 10 - 20 years and we will be at war with china anyhow. I'm sure the fact that the majority of american industry has been moved there has little to do with any of these issues.
I mean its ok for the US to use the resources of other countries till they are bled dry and then just leave them to die when they find cheaper labor elsewhere. right?
I guess that wouldn't have anything to do with why they migrate here. 
I guess that wouldnt give the US any obligation to them either.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

User said:


> Hell yeah user, Im moving to canada asap when i get done with undergrad or grad/vet. Me and my fiancee are relocating


Sorry, no racists allowed!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> I love the hypocritical "free speech only if it doesn't offend" that people have learnt to love.
> 
> It makes my balls tingle.
> 
> ...


*Freedom of speech does not allow for racial slurs or hate speech.* 
I'm quite dissapointed that thebluyak has racial tendancies. his statement went beyond illegals. It included ALL of mexico and all of her peoples. that has nothing to do with immigration.

Its sad that this is the mentality of alot of members on this board. I'm saddened that so many have shown themselves to be worthless bigots. And they actually feel that their opinion is one of value? Sad sad people. 
Dosen't matter tho. give it 10 - 20 years and we will be at war with china anyhow. I'm sure the fact that the majority of american industry has been moved there has little to do with any of these issues.
I mean its ok for the US to use the resources of other countries till they are bled dry and then just leave them to die when they find cheaper labor elsewhere. right?
I guess that wouldn't have anything to do with why they migrate here. 
I guess that wouldnt give the US any obligation to them either.
[/quote]

Then its not free speech dude. Don't be a f*cking moron.

If you don't care that illegals are being exploited, then I'm fine with that.

I don't ever see a war with china happening. Globalization (which you support) has nearly sealed that issue. The p*ssy way out ? Yes it is.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

> Freedom of speech does not allow for racial slurs or hate speech.
> I'm quite dissapointed that thebluyak has racial tendancies. his statement went beyond illegals. It included ALL of mexico and all of her peoples. that has nothing to do with immigration.
> 
> Its sad that this is the mentality of alot of members on this board. I'm saddened that so many have shown themselves to be worthless bigots. And they actually feel that their opinion is one of value? Sad sad people.
> ...


oh but free speech does mean that you can say whatever you want. read your constitution. and you talk about the US bleeding other countries dry but you again don't back that up with facts. if you have such an informed opinion, provide links that support it. otherwise it's rhetoric and nothing more.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I love the hypocritical "free speech only if it doesn't offend" that people have learnt to love.
> 
> It makes my balls tingle.
> 
> ...


Freedom of speech does not allow for racial slurs or hate speech. 
I'm quite dissapointed that thebluyak has racial tendancies. his statement went beyond illegals. It included ALL of mexico and all of her peoples. that has nothing to do with immigration.

Its sad that this is the mentality of alot of members on this board. I'm saddened that so many have shown themselves to be worthless bigots. And they actually feel that their opinion is one of value? Sad sad people. 
Dosen't matter tho. give it 10 - 20 years and we will be at war with china anyhow. I'm sure the fact that the majority of american industry has been moved there has little to do with any of these issues.
I mean its ok for the US to use the resources of other countries till they are bled dry and then just leave them to die when they find cheaper labor elsewhere. right?
I guess that wouldn't have anything to do with why they migrate here. 
I guess that wouldnt give the US any obligation to them either.
[/quote]

Yeah I went a little far when I said all of mexico and all of the people. What I ment was the ones causing problems here


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I like this wall Idea and to further sweeten it the military should have war games on the border and hunt the illigeals as they cross and eliminate the threat.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Omnius said:


> I like this wall Idea and to further sweeten it the military should have war games on the border and hunt the illigeals as they cross and eliminate the threat.


i'd like to see a lot of illegals crossing on the westernmost part of the border right near coranado. word has it it, that's where our US Navy SEALs train. would be interesting. especially since counter-insurgency is a hallmark of all US SOCOM units.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol you guys that complain of having free speach here are funnnnnay.

This is not a democracy, Mike owns the board, and whatever he says is allowed and isnt are the rules. Get it?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Fido The Great said:


> lol you guys that complain of having free speach here are funnnnnay.
> 
> This is not a democracy, Mike owns the board, and whatever he says is allowed and isnt are the rules. Get it?


you're completely right. as a private board, pfury isn't at all obligated to observe free speech. but they're talking about the nature of free speech not free speech on this board.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Fido The Great said:


> lol you guys that complain of having free speach here are funnnnnay.
> 
> This is not a democracy, Mike owns the board, and whatever he says is allowed and isnt are the rules. Get it?


for once, fido and i agree. these are rules laid down by mike and the staff. don't like them? leave. this site is pretty loose with the rules and you get away with more here than you would at a courtroom. there is no freedom of speech here. read the rules as they are plainly laid down. this is a privately run website so mike and whoever he designates to staff can write out whatever rules they please and enforce them at their discretion.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Fido The Great said:


> lol you guys that complain of having free speach here are funnnnnay.
> 
> This is not a democracy, Mike owns the board, and whatever he says is allowed and isnt are the rules. Get it?


mdrs is right, I'm referring to society and free speech. I don't remember ever seeing P-furys rules ever being mentioned in this thread by anyone. And if I didn't want to follow forum "rules" then I would have left along time ago and never looked back.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those that forgot, this is the topic *Mexico denounces fence bill*

Not free speech.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

True but somehow people tie both together to try and achieve a sort of higher ground on the issue.

Example - no "racist" remarks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> User Posted Today, 05:35 PM
> True but somehow people tie both together to try and achieve a sort of higher ground on the issue.
> 
> Example - no "racist" remarks.


sounds like a "liberal" issue to me in clouding the real purpose of the fence.......why is it most have trouble with the word *ILLEGAL* since when has that term and definition ben clouded to mean *ILLEGAL BUT NOT REALLY*?


----------



## ALBERT (Apr 14, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> Fine f*ck this sh*t cause I get warnings for saying what everyone else thinks


IM MEX I WAS BORN IN SOUTHCENTRAL LA I DONT LIKE ILLEGALS EITHER THEY MAKE MUGGS LIKE ME LOOK BAD BUT U SAYING f*ck MEXICO AND f*ck MEXICANS BOY U CAN SAY THAT OVER THE COMPUTER ALL U WANT U STILL A LITTLE BITCH 4 SAYING THAT CALM UR ASS DOWN PILGRIM


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

also keep in mind i'm not participating in this "discussion." i'm simply pointing out some rules since 9/10 times this topic gets out of hand.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ALBERT said:


> Fine f*ck this sh*t cause I get warnings for saying what everyone else thinks


IM MEX I WAS BORN IN SOUTHCENTRAL LA I DONT LIKE ILLEGALS EITHER THEY MAKE MUGGS LIKE ME LOOK BAD BUT U SAYING f*ck MEXICO AND f*ck MEXICANS BOY U CAN SAY THAT OVER THE COMPUTER ALL U WANT U STILL A LITTLE BITCH 4 SAYING THAT CALM UR ASS DOWN PILGRIM
[/quote]

Im sorry who are you? Whatever the f*ck a mugg is have fun with that. Im a little bitch for agreeing illegals shouldnt be in our country? yeah right good point kid.

Fighting with you is not worth me getting banned over

Im sorry the little bruise on my E-ego that you inflicted will heal in time









Have a good night "mugg"


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Doesnt anyone else think its wrong that these illegals come into our country and raise their flag above ours...then drain our economy by not having to pay taxes and get welfare etc etc?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Fido The Great Posted Today, 05:53 PM
> Doesnt anyone else think its *wrong that these illegals * come into our country and raise their flag above ours...then drain our economy by not having to pay taxes and get welfare etc etc?


The term ILLEGAL is proper and you are correct in that context.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

couldnt find MUGG in wikipedia so who knows what the hell that means.


----------



## ALBERT (Apr 14, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> Fine f*ck this sh*t cause I get warnings for saying what everyone else thinks


IM MEX I WAS BORN IN SOUTHCENTRAL LA I DONT LIKE ILLEGALS EITHER THEY MAKE MUGGS LIKE ME LOOK BAD BUT U SAYING f*ck MEXICO AND f*ck MEXICANS BOY U CAN SAY THAT OVER THE COMPUTER ALL U WANT U STILL A LITTLE BITCH 4 SAYING THAT CALM UR ASS DOWN PILGRIM
[/quote]

Im sorry who are you? Whatever the f*ck a mugg is have fun with that. Im a little bitch for agreeing illegals shouldnt be in our country? yeah right good point kid.

Fighting with you is not worth me getting banned over

Im sorry the little bruise on my E-ego that you inflicted will heal in time









Have a good night "mugg"
[/quote]A MUGG IS PERSON DUMBASS ,I DO THINK ITS WRONG BUT U SAID f*ck ALL MEX FOOL U BETTER GET ON WITH THAT sh*t,f*cking NERD DONT WANTT O GET BAND POOR BABY,U COULD SIT THERE ON UR COMPUTER TALK sh*t ALL U WANT TO IM SURE UR GOOD AT THAT,NOBODY IS FIGHTING BUT UR WRONG 4 SAYING f*ck ALL MEX FOOL f*ck U


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mexico can lick my balls-but I do like mexicans!!!!they taste yummy :rasp:


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

uh huh, you can read it a bit better if you speak actual english and dont have the caps lock on. It also helps if every other words isnt f*ck or sh*t cause then you just look ignorant

BTW welcome to P fury and great first impression!

Ryan


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> AKSkirmish Posted Today, 06:05 PM
> Mexico can lick my balls-but I do like mexicans!!!!they taste yummy


First, you have to have balls.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

ALBERT said:


> A MUGG IS PERSON DUMBASS ,I DO THINK ITS WRONG BUT U SAID f*ck ALL MEX FOOL U BETTER GET ON WITH THAT sh*t,f*cking NERD DONT WANTT O GET BAND POOR BABY,U COULD SIT THERE ON UR COMPUTER TALK sh*t ALL U WANT TO IM SURE UR GOOD AT THAT,NOBODY IS FIGHTING BUT UR WRONG 4 SAYING f*ck ALL MEX FOOL f*ck U


i'm curious, what do you think YOU'RE doing if not talking sh*t?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > AKSkirmish Posted Today, 06:05 PM
> > Mexico can lick my balls-but I do like mexicans!!!!they taste yummy
> 
> 
> First, you have to have balls.


oh


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ALBERT said:


> Fine f*ck this sh*t cause I get warnings for saying what everyone else thinks


IM MEX I WAS BORN IN SOUTHCENTRAL LA I DONT LIKE ILLEGALS EITHER THEY MAKE MUGGS LIKE ME LOOK BAD BUT U SAYING f*ck MEXICO AND f*ck MEXICANS BOY U CAN SAY THAT OVER THE COMPUTER ALL U WANT U STILL A LITTLE BITCH 4 SAYING THAT CALM UR ASS DOWN PILGRIM
[/quote]

Im sorry who are you? Whatever the f*ck a mugg is have fun with that. Im a little bitch for agreeing illegals shouldnt be in our country? yeah right good point kid.

Fighting with you is not worth me getting banned over

Im sorry the little bruise on my E-ego that you inflicted will heal in time









Have a good night "mugg"
[/quote]A MUGG IS PERSON DUMBASS ,I DO THINK ITS WRONG BUT U SAID f*ck ALL MEX FOOL U BETTER GET ON WITH THAT sh*t,f*cking NERD DONT WANTT O GET BAND POOR BABY,U COULD SIT THERE ON UR COMPUTER TALK sh*t ALL U WANT TO IM SURE UR GOOD AT THAT,NOBODY IS FIGHTING BUT UR WRONG 4 SAYING f*ck ALL MEX FOOL f*ck U
[/quote]

Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Is there a full moon out tonight?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

it actually looks like it, the trees are kind of in the way but it appears to be full


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thebluyak Posted Today, 06:19 PM
> it actually looks like it, the trees are kind of in the way but it appears to be full


That's what I thought, its not dark here to see it, but sure explains a lot about what's been going on here at PFURY.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah no kidding, i must be on my cycle. Im just in a bitchy mood, maybe because I have a pre cal mid term tomorrow at 6 that im freaking out about.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

f*ck it. I don't care to have this debate tonight. 
not that I concede anything. Have at it.

Yo Essay.. Albert. Do our people a favor bro. Fix your goddamn capps lock key.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Fine f*ck this sh*t cause I get warnings for saying what everyone else thinks


IM MEX I WAS BORN IN SOUTHCENTRAL LA I DONT LIKE ILLEGALS EITHER THEY MAKE MUGGS LIKE ME LOOK BAD BUT U SAYING f*ck MEXICO AND f*ck MEXICANS BOY U CAN SAY THAT OVER THE COMPUTER ALL U WANT U STILL A LITTLE BITCH 4 SAYING THAT CALM UR ASS DOWN PILGRIM
[/quote]

Im sorry who are you? Whatever the f*ck a mugg is have fun with that. Im a little bitch for agreeing illegals shouldnt be in our country? yeah right good point kid.

Fighting with you is not worth me getting banned over

Im sorry the little bruise on my E-ego that you inflicted will heal in time









Have a good night "mugg"
[/quote]
Ummm......he wasn't saying you were a bitch for your views on illegal immigrants. He just found your hateful comments toward his race offensive, and I would have to agree with him because I would be angry too (actually I'm not even Mexican and I took it personally). We are here talking about being upset with people breaking the law, and you are talking about some weird skin head sh*t. I'd have to agree with Albert.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I love the hypocritical "free speech only if it doesn't offend" that people have learnt to love.
> 
> It makes my balls tingle.
> 
> ...


Freedom of speech does not allow for racial slurs or hate speech. 
I'm quite dissapointed that thebluyak has racial tendancies. his statement went beyond illegals. It included ALL of mexico and all of her peoples. that has nothing to do with immigration.

Its sad that this is the mentality of alot of members on this board. I'm saddened that so many have shown themselves to be worthless bigots. And they actually feel that their opinion is one of value? Sad sad people. 
Dosen't matter tho. give it 10 - 20 years and we will be at war with china anyhow. I'm sure the fact that the majority of american industry has been moved there has little to do with any of these issues.
I mean its ok for the US to use the resources of other countries till they are bled dry and then just leave them to die when they find cheaper labor elsewhere. right?
I guess that wouldn't have anything to do with why they migrate here. 
I guess that wouldnt give the US any obligation to them either.
[/quote]
freedom of speech DOES allow for hate speech as much as we may be disgusted at it. the only type of speech that freedom of speech does not cover is inciteing violence or revolution.
and no, the us does not have any obligation to any peoples outside her own. if those people are suffering that is their governments fault for dropping the ball and f*cking up the country. i do believe that the us should help country's in need but we are NOT obligated. and for a country w/ as much potential as mexico i have very little sympathy because they could be very prosperous but the whole system of government and even society is corrupt. mexico's idea of ending poverty does not include making more jobs or paying their people better it is just sending them to america to send back money. i am sick of it. nearly 95% of the illegals who come to america had jobs in mexico, they just don't pay well. if the mexicans want better wages and a better government they should stop voting in corrupt officials who wont do anything about it, if that wouldn't work they could outright revolt like americans did when they felt they were being oppressed (mexico probably has more cause to revolt).


----------



## bsonetwo (Aug 25, 2006)

I want the fence built. I am tired of money being robbed from people here. Ever been in a car wreck with someone who wasn't a legal citizen? I have. Who ended up having to pay for it? ME.

But another issue I have with the whole immigration from Mexico thing is this... the US has created this monster in a round-a-bout way. This is strictly my opinion and if I get flamed for it then so be it. I don't complain about your opinion and if I disagree I simply leave it at that. No need to get immature over it.

Ok here goes...

Some American people think working for minimum wage is way below their status. Why you ask? Because they see the person across town driving a Mercedes and living in a nice house. They think they deserve $15 an hour for no apparent reason. So the way society thinks is that I deserve more money and then when the employer doesn't give in they sit on their ass and get stuff handed to them by our government. (I won't get into the financial issues associated with minimum wage or the poverty line because thats not the topic at hand). Then employers go out looking for people and who do they hire? You guessed it. Illegal immigrants.

Another problem I have is with our Immigration testing. Should they really have to know who our 4th president was? NO. Should they know the 13 original states? NO. Or what about the 49th State added to our Union? NO. With questions like these not many are going to pass that test. Granted there are some important questions on that test that should be known, but the majority shouldn't even be mentioned! More recent questions should be asked and even those concerning important topics, but memorizing a name from the 1800s isn't really doing you any good... you can learn that after you have been here for a few years.

But hey lets put up a wall and see if it works. If it doesn't we can always tear it down.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> I'm sure the fact that the majority of american industry has been moved there has little to do with any of these issues.
> I mean its ok for the US to use the resources of other countries till they are bled dry and then just leave them to die when they find cheaper labor elsewhere. right?
> I guess that wouldn't have anything to do with why they migrate here.
> I guess that wouldnt give the US any obligation to them either.


I was against NAFTA when it passed and was powerless to do anything about it. Now I'm powerless again to do anything about corporate America feeding off the unemployed people from Mexico. The madness has to stop somewhere.


----------



## bsonetwo (Aug 25, 2006)

Fargo said:


> I'm sure the fact that the majority of american industry has been moved there has little to do with any of these issues.
> I mean its ok for the US to use the resources of other countries till they are bled dry and then just leave them to die when they find cheaper labor elsewhere. right?
> I guess that wouldn't have anything to do with why they migrate here.
> I guess that wouldnt give the US any obligation to them either.


I was against NAFTA when it passed and was powerless to do anything about it. Now I'm powerless again to do anything about corporate America feeding off the unemployed people from Mexico. The madness has to stop somewhere.
[/quote]

Goes to show you who has the power in this country... it's not the government. Hell I bet if Chevrolet wanted to go to war with Korea because of Hyundai we would consider it! Or any other big US based business that is in competition with a foreign business. Guess we should start voting for large company CEO's and Executive Boards not Presidents, Senators, and Congressmen.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> I hate dem bastards, call me racist or whatever but F mexico and their people


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

*Patriotism:* 
It is high time that the United States did not meddle in the economic affairs of other nations, as we should not be the world's policeman. When we do as much, through bills like NAFTA and CAFTA, other countries suffer, and their poor come to our country illegally out of desperation and create severe problems for our own economy. Our govt. and leaders must be held accountable.

*Racism:*


RockinTimbz said:


> I hate dem bastards, call me racist or whatever but F mexico and their people


















[/quote]


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Personally, im all for the wall.
Im all for keeping ANY Illegals out.
Im all for making them become citizens or giving them work visa's,
that way they wont abuse the welfare system.
PEople having 5-6-7-8 kids and on welfare...nonsense.
Make them pay taxes like the rest of us.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

As for NAFTA, look who promoted it! 4 or 5 ONE (1) term ex-presidents from that peanut farmer Carter on up who were clapping their hands at the signing. I was against NAFTA then and I'm against NAFTA now. Not that it matters anyway.

Let me revise that, the unelected expresident Ford on up.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Fargo said:


> I hate dem bastards, call me racist or whatever but F mexico and their people


















[/quote]
[/quote]

how true this is. I totally aggree with you here Fargo. This is a problem that is fueled by corperate america. So to simply sit back and wash our hands of any responsiblity we have in this issue is premature and unrealistic. We have meddled in these countries economy. First it was mexico. Then we started moving to 3rd world asian countries. All because it was cheaper for our corperations to produce this stuff and make a larger profit. And while theres nothing wrong with profit. It is this action that is hurting our economy way more then some illegals comming over the border. We sit here and complain that these "Illegals" are not putting back into OUR system. But what of the corperations that are not putting back into the systems where they are located? the scale is much larger and the impact is also much larger then any one individual or 10,000 individuals can account for.

Building a fence will not resolve the problems we have created. And will not be benifical to us in a major way. because the fact is there will still be millions of illegals here. And there will still be plenty that come over from other countries like india and the phillipines and many other countries that are busting at the seams with no where for these people to prosper. Build a fence they will fly here under flase pretenses and stay. Maybe not in the number that they do if they run over but they will still come. they will take ship loads of people and float them our way. that in itself is its own problem and a current one with people being shipped over from asia. And again this does nothing to help the worlds economy. Times ahve changed. Our infrastructure is of a global scale. At this point we really don't have the option to shut the world out. Our corperations go there to make profits here so why wouldnt they also want to come here since the fruits of their labors pay out here. 
Its a multi step process that needs to be enacted to resolve our issues. And a fence is just a bandaid. It simply is considered to appease people that are too shallow to understand the real issues. But in actuality it only compacts our problems.

Let me canvass another scenario for you.
We build a wall. Kick all the illegals out of our country. then we have eleminated our cheap labor force. (a very large force) Now our companies will be forced to pay higher wages. The 15 an hour some people want for mundane actions. Now those companies will feel a deep impact in their pockets. At that point it would not be financially feasable for them to remain stationed in the US. and they would simply move elsewhere. Maybe mexico most likly Asia. Then not only do we lose the entry level jobs but we also would lose manageral jobs and executive positions because the whole operation had been moved. We can control them comming in but we can't control our companies moving out. Eventually because of this our lower end of our workforce (the majority of our people) will be unemployed. because there are simply no jobs to be had and we will potentially slip into another depression. Its our selfish atitudes that will lead us down this road. Build a wall and we place one more brick in our tomb. Sure its a immediate "fix" but in the long run it will only alienate us from other countries and make us suffer. Not to mention all the tax dollars the building of this wall will take up. whatever the actual cost is expect it to be double. Your tax dollars will pay for this wall. wouldn't you rather have a few billion dollars poured into our school system instead? Or perhaps to rebuild our roads? something that will actaully aid us in making our country a better place or maybe pay for aid to other countries to help give them a better chance at building a solid society then they wouldnt have to come here. And that would be a much better soloution that would aid both countries.
We would have to be more interactive on how that money is spent. Far too often we give money to nations and don't hold them accountable for what they do with that money. That is another problem with the way we do things. 
There is no single answer that can resolve the situation we have built.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> how true this is. I totally aggree with you here Fargo. This is a problem that is fueled by corperate america. So to simply sit back and wash our hands of any responsiblity we have in this issue is premature and unrealistic. We have meddled in these countries economy. First it was mexico. Then we started moving to 3rd world asian countries. All because it was cheaper for our corperations to produce this stuff and make a larger profit. And while theres nothing wrong with profit. It is this action that is hurting our economy way more then some illegals comming over the border. We sit here and complain that these "Illegals" are not putting back into OUR system. But what of the corperations that are not putting back into the systems where they are located? the scale is much larger and the impact is also much larger then any one individual or 10,000 individuals can account for.
> 
> Building a fence will not resolve the problems we have created. And will not be benifical to us in a major way. because the fact is there will still be millions of illegals here. And there will still be plenty that come over from other countries like india and the phillipines and many other countries that are busting at the seams with no where for these people to prosper. Build a fence they will fly here under flase pretenses and stay. Maybe not in the number that they do if they run over but they will still come. they will take ship loads of people and float them our way. that in itself is its own problem and a current one with people being shipped over from asia. And again this does nothing to help the worlds economy. Times ahve changed. Our infrastructure is of a global scale. At this point we really don't have the option to shut the world out. Our corperations go there to make profits here so why wouldnt they also want to come here since the fruits of their labors pay out here.
> Its a multi step process that needs to be enacted to resolve our issues. And a fence is just a bandaid. It simply is considered to appease people that are too shallow to understand the real issues. But in actuality it only compacts our problems.
> ...


That's the crux of the problem. Why are we even meddling? Take care of America 1st and let Mexico and any other country that expects U.S. dollar handouts fix their own economies. Corporate welfare at tax payer expense in my book.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Let me canvass another scenario for you.
> We build a wall. Kick all the illegals out of our country. then we have eleminated our cheap labor force. (a very large force) Now our companies will be forced to pay higher wages. The 15 an hour some people want for mundane actions. Now those companies will feel a deep impact in their pockets. At that point it would not be financially feasable for them to remain stationed in the US. and they would simply move elsewhere. Maybe mexico most likly Asia. Then not only do we lose the entry level jobs but we also would lose manageral jobs and executive positions because the whole operation had been moved. We can control them comming in but we can't control our companies moving out. Eventually because of this our lower end of our workforce (the majority of our people) will be unemployed. because there are simply no jobs to be had and we will potentially slip into another depression. Its our selfish atitudes that will lead us down this road. Build a wall and we place one more brick in our tomb. Sure its a immediate "fix" but in the long run it will only alienate us from other countries and make us suffer. Not to mention all the tax dollars the building of this wall will take up. whatever the actual cost is expect it to be double. Your tax dollars will pay for this wall. wouldn't you rather have a few billion dollars poured into our school system instead? Or perhaps to rebuild our roads? something that will actaully aid us in making our country a better place or maybe pay for aid to other countries to help give them a better chance at building a solid society then they wouldnt have to come here. And that would be a much better soloution that would aid both countries.
> We would have to be more interactive on how that money is spent. Far too often we give money to nations and don't hold them accountable for what they do with that money. That is another problem with the way we do things.
> There is no single answer that can resolve the situation we have built.


We're almost forced into building the fence now, because the problem has become an epidemic. If we don't change the character of our economy soon, we're in for a world of sh*t. If we can't afford to pay our own workers and have to rely on illegals, then the entire system is bankrupt. That's why I've advocated, just for the upcoming elections, to vote against every Republican - except a few - not because I'm a Democrat, but because they have to see that if they screw the American people time and again they must be held accountable. Then maybe they'd run true patriots in 2008.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

unfortunately i do believe the last tru patriot is dead and gone..

build the fence then put some angry necks up on towers, hand them a 30-06,scope and a case of milwaukees best. 1 warning shot--if they dont turn make em dance

this comin from someone who works with mexicans every day-- and like them

but even most of them agree that it would help with economy and paying out less to mothers who come here to give birth and then remain as citizens


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

mdrs said:


> I like this wall Idea and to further sweeten it the military should have war games on the border and hunt the illigeals as they cross and eliminate the threat.


i'd like to see a lot of illegals crossing on the westernmost part of the border right near coranado. word has it it, that's where our US Navy SEALs train. would be interesting. especially since counter-insurgency is as hallmark of all US SOCOM units.
[/quote]

on the radio they were talking about deer hunting in texas, via the internet... you pay, point, click, kill and receive your game in the mail... which is a joke within itself, but maybe they should incorperate something of the sorts to controll the trespassing problem... by the sounds of it, some of you would def. be interested


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I didn't realize american coporations were opening plants in mexico/asia and forcing them at gunpoint to work for them for free. Bottom line we are using cheap labor(you have to take into account the cost of living. One doller here is $50 in asia) and paying them. Nobdoy is forcing them to work in the factory. If it wasn't in a factory, they'd be working in a field. Also, blacksunshine, nobody is even seriiously comtemplating kicking out all illegals. Thats impossible. We're doing our best to limit the problem. Also, say what you want about wages, but day laborors routinely ask for $12-$15 and hour. Last year, illegals gave back $20 billion to mexico, which is their #2 source of income behind oil. So think of illegals way major outsourcing(when you state the problem is coportations outsourcing jobs)

I also think of it this way- If mexico is strongly against the fence....that must be VERY GOOD for america.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> I didn't realize american coporations were opening plants in mexico/asia and forcing them at gunpoint to work for them for free. Bottom line we are using cheap labor(you have to take into account the cost of living. One doller here is $50 in asia) and paying them. Nobdoy is forcing them to work in the factory. If it wasn't in a factory, they'd be working in a field.


Of course no one forced them at gunpoint. But anyone could have predicted that the impoverished Hispanics would gladly work at an auto or textile plant rather than starve in their bannana republic. One also could have predicted that when the jobs in Mexico were outsourced to Asia, Mexicans, with no true free market economy, would come to the USA in droves, when Americans have also lost jobs through all this. That's why Tancredo is the only viable candidate for president in 2008 thus far, because he's the only one who has seen the connection between NAFTA and illegal immigration. Small wonder he has been villified by the Bush pundits.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I also support/like tancredo


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I live 4 miles from the River, the fence does not bother me any..................


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

If a f*cking hurd of sh*t eatting food stamp rape fucks can sneek into our country and get away with it, why cant something like a nuke? I mean a van load of people thats a lot of room. I bet the nuke stuff could bein the floor of the truck.

Who knows.

If I was border patrol I'd start shooting at any f*ck-o that even acted like he was moving towards the us. How the f*ck could he report me?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KiGrind Posted Today, 09:04 PM
> If a f*cking hurd of sh*t eatting food stamp rape fucks can sneek into our country and get away with it, why cant something like a nuke? I mean a van load of people thats a lot of room. I bet the nuke stuff could bein the floor of the truck.
> 
> Who knows.
> ...


Everybody feel the love?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

KiGrind said:


> If a f*cking hurd of sh*t eatting food stamp rape fucks can sneek into our country and get away with it, why cant something like a nuke? I mean a van load of people thats a lot of room. I bet the nuke stuff could bein the floor of the truck.
> 
> Who knows.
> 
> If I was border patrol I'd start shooting at any f*ck-o that even acted like he was moving towards the us. How the f*ck could he report me?


BP is hiring big man, jump up from behind your computer and do something


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> armac Posted Today, 04:36 AM ...BP is hiring big man, jump up from behind your computer and do something


_If I was border patrol I'd start shooting at any f*ck-o that even acted like he was moving towards the us. How the f*ck could he report me?
_

Well then its a good thing none of us U.S. citizens that are of Mexican descent are crossing then eh?

Perhaps just walking down the street would be enough for you?

Any further remarks about "killing" will cause this thread to be locked. Keep it on topic or stay the hell out of it.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> If a f*cking hurd of sh*t eatting food stamp rape fucks can sneek into our country and get away with it, why cant something like a nuke? I mean a van load of people thats a lot of room. I bet the nuke stuff could bein the floor of the truck.
> 
> Who knows.
> 
> If I was border patrol I'd start shooting at any f*ck-o that even acted like he was moving towards the us. How the f*ck could he report me?


you're an idiot. Just thought you should know. 
BTW he could go to the american embassy and inform them that he was shot by a border partol member. and they would track you donw and put your ass on trial for attempted murder. 
Dumbass. Not only Americans have rights.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice personal attack BlackSunshine.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> LOL it will never get built.


Awwww....you're wrong hhaaha. It is approved AND funded. Great first step to getting our country back.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...0401128_pf.html

btw....you know how vicente fox compares the wall to the berlin wall? well the only problem w/ that is the berlin wall was to keep people in while the US wall is to keep people out. Tell vicente to read a history book.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

> you're an idiot. Just thought you should know.
> BTW he could go to the american embassy and inform them that he was shot by a border partol member. and they would track you donw and put your ass on trial for attempted murder.
> Dumbass. Not only Americans have rights.


murder would never hold up. murder hinges on being able to prove premeditation. attempted manslaughter is the best they could hope for. and it wouldn't take jhonny cochran to manipulate the political climate to get that plead down to a possible agg assault.

and i second the kudos on your personal attack.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

mdrs said:


> > you're an idiot. Just thought you should know.
> > BTW he could go to the american embassy and inform them that he was shot by a border partol member. and they would track you donw and put your ass on trial for attempted murder.
> > Dumbass. Not only Americans have rights.
> 
> ...


Based on his post it would be premedidated. But ofcourse we both know he is just tough guy talking on the internet.

And thank you.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

to be fair, aren't most of us internet toughguys, though? i mean, when was the last time you ran for office or marched in a protest rally?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

mdrs said:


> to be fair, aren't most of us internet toughguys, though? i mean, when was the last time you ran for office or marched in a protest rally?


To a point I do have to aggree with you. Just some are able to do so with a little more intelect and tact. Others mouth off with the intelect of a slug or a 12yr old that just got done playing GTA. "Fuk um I be shootin that mo fo. Yeh yeh"

I protest protests by not protesting.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

tact would involve not calling people idiots. even if they deserve it. when you fight just like your opponent, you really don't advance either.


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> If a f*cking hurd of sh*t eatting food stamp rape fucks can sneek into our country and get away with it, why cant something like a nuke? I mean a van load of people thats a lot of room. I bet the nuke stuff could bein the floor of the truck.
> 
> Who knows.
> 
> If I was border patrol I'd start shooting at any f*ck-o that even acted like he was moving towards the us. How the f*ck could he report me?


you're an idiot. Just thought you should know. 
BTW he could go to the american embassy and inform them that he was shot by a border partol member. and they would track you donw and put your ass on trial for attempted murder. 
Dumbass. Not only Americans have rights.
[/quote]

its not attempted murder if you are repelling an invasion of your country, and lets face it thats what this is.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> LOL it will never get built.


Awwww....you're wrong hhaaha. It is approved AND funded. Great first step to getting our country back.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...0401128_pf.html

btw....you know how vicente fox compares the wall to the berlin wall? well the only problem w/ that is the berlin wall was to keep people in while the US wall is to keep people out. Tell vicente to read a history book.
[/quote]

Oh come on...You know the REAL reason is to keep American citizens from fleeing to the ever prosperous country of Mexico!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> McDoddridge Posted Today, 12:12 AM ...*its not attempted murder* if you are repelling an invasion of your country, and lets face it thats what this is.


Ummm, in the context that he put it, it is murder or more clearly Vigilantism. I don't see where BUSH has declard war on Mexico. Some U.S. citizens might want to just to shoot Mexicans, but that would also include women and children. But that's ok in your scenario.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Somebody said at the beginning to make two walls and to shoot anybody that gets caught in between??

Fill that wall full of polar bears, cheetahs, or caribe!

Can't beat up a polar bear, run from a cheetah, or swim across fast enough to not get shredded by a pack of pygos.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pottsburg Posted Today, 07:58 AM ....Fill that wall full of Caribe!


Now there is an idea.......we can stink them out. Would have made more sense if you had said, put them in the rio Grande.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Or throw all the illegals in a meat grinder and ship them back to mexico as ground beef....we'd be getting rid of our problem and helping to feed the poor. Two birds with one stone!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pottsburg Posted Today, 08:05 AM
> Or throw all the illegals in a meat grinder and ship them back to mexico as ground beef....we'd be getting rid of our problem and helping to feed the poor. Two birds with one stone!


One of the reasons, why posting in the lounge (for me) is not a priority. The other is the level of maturity.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Or throw all the illegals in a meat grinder and ship them back to mexico as ground beef....we'd be getting rid of our problem and helping to feed the poor. Two birds with one stone!


case in point


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> acestro Posted Today, 08:11 AM ...I dont know if you realize how some members are dumb enough to try this


Me bad, forgot for a moment where I was.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

acestro said:


> Or throw all the illegals in a meat grinder and ship them back to mexico as ground beef....we'd be getting rid of our problem and helping to feed the poor. Two birds with one stone!


case in point
[/quote]


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

C'mon, you guys have to be dumber than me to think that I was saying the in seriousness. I think that if they pay double, or maybe triple the taxes for 5 years; then you should be able to come over and be a legal immigrant.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> C'mon, you guys have to be dumber than me to think that I was saying the in seriousness. I think that if they pay double, or maybe triple the taxes for 5 years; then you should be able to come over and be a legal immigrant.


and what magic job will allow them to pay that much? and what american won't bitch that they can get a job to afford it. let me guess, you didn't mean this either?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

ehh, just a thought, paying twice of their share of taxes could be doable......you don't think people should be able to pay their way in? the mexis do make a pretty good bit......for instance-doing sod, I worked at a place that sold it and there were alot of mexican crews up there.....to lay one pallet of sod takes 15 minutes with 4 guys. to lay one pallet is $170 profit. most yards take 4-8 pallets on AVERAGE, so $700 on an easy day, that's without mowing yards or doing other landscaping.

Just because they're dirty doesn't mean they don't do good. ask any mechanic or legit lawn care guy or pressure washer or framer......there's tons of labor intensive jobs that we stick or noses up at.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> ehh, just a thought, paying twice of their share of taxes could be doable......you don't think people should be able to pay their way in? the mexis do make a pretty good bit......for instance-doing sod, I worked at a place that sold it and there were alot of mexican crews up there.....to lay one pallet of sod takes 15 minutes with 4 guys. to lay one pallet is $170 profit. most yards take 4-8 pallets on AVERAGE, so $700 on an easy day, that's without mowing yards or doing other landscaping.
> 
> Just because they're dirty doesn't mean they don't do good. ask any mechanic or legit lawn care guy or pressure washer or framer......there's tons of labor intensive jobs that we stick or noses up at.


i'm not down on the mexicans. i don't think that immigrants should have to pay any more taxes to stay here for any period of time than anyone else. my uncle is a mexican immigrant. he works his ass off, and i'm totally cool with that.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I didn't read all posts. I have been doing a lot of remodeling of my home and the guy that did the bathrooms, windows, were white but the guys doing the siding and roofing are mexican. I just wondered why this is. I have a few mexicans that work for me and that do a good job all of them are legal and have family's. I also think that it it stealing when illegals come and stay in this country they should pay there way. there should be more force put on the mexican government to keep illegals out. I would like a wall not a fence and much more border patrol officers of the border the same goes for Canada's border.

BTW sterling vineyards make some good wine.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mdrs said:


> ehh, just a thought, paying twice of their share of taxes could be doable......you don't think people should be able to pay their way in? the mexis do make a pretty good bit......for instance-doing sod, I worked at a place that sold it and there were alot of mexican crews up there.....to lay one pallet of sod takes 15 minutes with 4 guys. to lay one pallet is $170 profit. most yards take 4-8 pallets on AVERAGE, so $700 on an easy day, that's without mowing yards or doing other landscaping.
> 
> Just because they're dirty doesn't mean they don't do good. ask any mechanic or legit lawn care guy or pressure washer or framer......there's tons of labor intensive jobs that we stick or noses up at.


i'm not down on the mexicans. i don't think that immigrants should have to pay any more taxes to stay here for any period of time than anyone else. my uncle is a mexican immigrant. he works his ass off, and i'm totally cool with that.
[/quote]

Legal or Illegal?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

> Legal or Illegal?


do you really think i'd bring that up in this thread if he was an illegal? come on man.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> > Legal or Illegal?
> 
> 
> do you really think i'd bring that up in this thread if he was an illegal? come on man.


Why did you bring it up?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

> Why did you bring it up?


because he immigrated legally and i see him as a perfect example of someone who wants to contribute to this country. make sense?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mdrs said:


> > Why did you bring it up?
> 
> 
> because he immigrated legally and i see him as a perfect example of someone who wants to contribute to this country. make sense?


So hes legal. No problem.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

so why do they do siding and roofing but not plumbing tile or electrical work. I don't understand this.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> so why do they do siding and roofing but not plumbing tile or electrical work. I don't understand this.


Isnt plumbing and electrical work a skilled trade. I mean siding and roofing is too but wouldnt it be harder to do. I dunno.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

It's harder, sweatier work... Mexicans aren't afraid to get dirty- and that's perfectly fine because I know that the dirtier the job, the better the pay! If you are legal, then I don't care who you are. I just think it's wrong that somebody can sneak in, avoid taxes, not learn the language, make money here, then have kids who will more than likely be decent at speaking english, but are 100% legal US citizens.. I'm sorry that Mexico is that bad for them, but this country is 'supposed' to be the best in the world - so why should we let them take advantage of us? A border is a border, right? Who doesn't understand that??


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

makes sense


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

People that support illegal immigration never make a sound or have a legit reason why it has to be mexicans that will reap all these benefits. Why can't we bring in millions of africans, asians, europeans and others to do the jobs? Hell, lets use affirmative action and bring in other races since we have so many from mexico to be fair! Mexicans aren't the only people that work hard. Lots of indians, arabs, etc working for pennies will work even cheaper then mexicans!

*note partial sarcasm....stressing partial


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

All this stuff that illegal Mexican's do is making him hungry for a burrito.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I hear that.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

If the fence is built who is going to be build all those nice condos on the golf course in Scottsdale Arizona.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> Just because they're dirty doesn't mean they don't do good. ask any mechanic or legit lawn care guy or pressure washer or framer......there's tons of labor intensive jobs that we stick or noses up at.


Americans will do any job that pays fair wages and supplies benefits. If a company only pays a 'starvation wage' and doesn't provide any benefits, then they are going to have a hard time finding American workers to do the job. But when that same job is offered at a 'living wage' and with benefits, there are millions of Americans who would do that job.

America doesn't have any shortage of poor people willing to work for low wages (I'm probably one of them), it's just that illegal immigration has degraded low-wage jobs into exploitative-wage jobs that Americans can not live on.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15149231/

Uh oh...lets hope they dont backtrack on their decision and do a half assed job


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> The funds may also be spent on roads, technology and "tactical infrastructure" to support the Department of Homeland Security's preferred option of a "*virtual fence*."


No wonder politicians have a problem with the word "ILLEGAL".:laugh:







They don't want a real fence, they want one on a computer screen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Give Dick a shotgun and let him guard the border. Problem solved.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

If the US ever grants "amnesty", illegals will become "citizens" of the US. I think if this ever happens, they will then join unions, ask for more pay and increase the labor costs for corps. Then the cycle will happen again and MORE illegals will come over here or the work will be outsourced.

To me, the Amnesty part makes no sense and will probably damage more than help.

I hope the fence goes up...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> If the US ever grants "amnesty", illegals will become "citizens" of the US. I think if this ever happens, they will then join unions, ask for more pay and increase the labor costs for corps. Then the cycle will happen again and MORE illegals will come over here or the work will be outsourced.
> 
> To me, the Amnesty part makes no sense and will probably damage more than help.
> 
> I hope the fence goes up...


Exactly....great post. Another thing. Wheres the idea or assumption that illegals when they become legal will always "do the job" that americans wont? Are we so condecending and superior where we think they will always do menial jobs? Isn't the point of them coming to improve their lives thus that they and their families can get a better education/job/salary? Also, assuming they do improve and move on to better jobs. Doesn't that mean americans will be in competition for their current jobs? It also means more illegals are needed to fill jobs the illegals left. It will be a never ending cycle like Rigor said. Bottom line is that however you spin this, amnesty and illegal immigration cannot be rationalized. Overall, it is harmful to the country.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Damn, I need to go open another bottle of tequila tonight, TG its Friday. Every once in a while I see a thread that makes sense.......wait that was the tequila.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

theres actually a petition going around here for the NC senate to try to get something together. It worked for the gas tax so maybe it will work for this too. If anyone wants the link i can send it to you


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> If the US ever grants "amnesty", illegals will become "citizens" of the US. I think if this ever happens, they will then join unions, ask for more pay and increase the labor costs for corps. Then the cycle will happen again and MORE illegals will come over here or the work will be outsourced.
> 
> To me, the Amnesty part makes no sense and will probably damage more than help.
> 
> I hope the fence goes up...


 That's a good point. I never thought of that.









If they become American citizens and have to pay taxes, health insurance, and all their bills, -that $9/hr. they were making as an unskilled laborer won't be enough to live on. They will have to get a job an American will do and their old job will be filled by another illegal.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Good point. I can't wait for this wall to go up. If Mexicans come here legally and pay their way all power to them welcome to the USA but I CANNOT stand illegals that run across our border like roaches, they bring in all their baggage thast they had in Mexico, drugs, crime ect, not to mention taking American/legal immigrent jobs and to add insult to injury send money back to their own country with out paying th USA first. I just wish that the wall would extend the whole border.


----------

